# Congrats Brainsausage



## knyfeknerd (Jul 18, 2014)

The new issue of Food & Wine arrived at my house yesterday. There's a special "Food Town" piece by Andrew Zimmern about Portland and Josh's place Salvage BBQ is the # 1 spot!
I remember Josh posting about Mr. Zimmern's visit a while ago, but it's way more awesome now that it's in print.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 18, 2014)

Congratulations BrainSausage!

That's two of our own in the media in a handful of days.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 18, 2014)

That's great -- congrats!


----------



## Lefty (Jul 18, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats, J!


----------



## CutFingers (Jul 18, 2014)

It's like Portland is the food mecca, or maybe it's just a great place for upbeat food related news.


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 18, 2014)

Congrats!

Like to hear about good people doing well.


----------



## Nmko (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice one man!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 18, 2014)

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## scotchef38 (Jul 18, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## ecchef (Jul 18, 2014)

Attaboy!


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice one Josh!


----------



## tagheuer (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats Josh. 

A well deserved one.


----------



## cookinstuff (Jul 19, 2014)

Fantastic, congratulations, would love to try some of that bbq.


----------



## Bill13 (Jul 19, 2014)

My subscription ended a couple of months ago Looks like I will have to get one at the grocery store!


----------



## cheflarge (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrat's, Josh!


----------



## apathetic (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 19, 2014)

Well done! I love when I've been to a place before it hits the press!


----------



## panda (Jul 21, 2014)

proud to say i've eaten there side by side with brainsausage. my favorite were the ribs. keep up the great work bro!


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks guys! And thanks for posting this Chris! We had a crazy busy weekend, and I haven't been on the forums in a couple days, it was nice to stumble upon this while scrolling through the new threads.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 21, 2014)

Namaxy said:


> Well done! I love when I've been to a place before it hits the press!



When did you stop in Neal? And why didn't you tell me first?!? There's a standing KKF members discount:doublethumbsup:


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 21, 2014)

panda said:


> proud to say i've eaten there side by side with brainsausage. my favorite were the ribs. keep up the great work bro!



Thanks buddy, that was a fun night(little too much anejo though...)


----------



## SameGuy (Jul 22, 2014)

Awesome! Can't wait to drive down east and stop in! 

Congrats!


----------



## kodo (Jul 22, 2014)

Congratulations
have to come check the place out, if i am visiting up there.


----------

